# Kingscliff this weekend 8or9-7



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

ANYONE KEEN TO TAG ALONG WITH US
YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOME


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

I am in for this weekend, now some questions what fish are you/we after are you using bait or/and lures what kind of lures/bait. Thanks


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

you dont even have to ask.hopefully i will be taging a jew on to the side of my yak,as it will be to big to fit in the hatch.i pray that all those pesky mactuna have gone,every live bait i put out last weekend was gobled up by them(they do give a good fight though,especialy on light tackle)....but who knows.....who will be the first to bag a kingscliff kingie??????


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

just had a look at the weather stu,looks like sunday is the beter day 2knots ne winds predicted compared to a 15knot se and a bigger swell on saturday


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Sunday looks good Steven,high tide at 6am
John last sunday l landed a 7kg mac tuna on a laser pro 120 shallow diver colour R15' with 20lb braid and a 30lb leader.
The week before l got smoked by a big Kingie on a laser pro 120 deep diver colour R21 using 50lb braid and 80lb leader.
20 to 30lb line is all you need and a few pichards,gang hooks a few sinkers and maybe a bait jig the livies work well also


----------



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Stu/Steven
Will see you at the slip way on Sunday at 6. Halco/RMG color R15 is deadly in either laser pro or Sorcerer! 
Regards


----------

